# Hilfe, Gründlinge!



## tigger2407 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ursprünglich 2 Gründlinge zu meinen Goldorfen in den Teich gesetzt. Jetzt sind immernoch 6 Goldorfen da und eine unbestimmte Anzahl an Gründlingen. 
Die haben sich im ersten Jahr gleich sooooo vermehrt....Ich habe beobachtet, wie vmtl. das Weibchen immer in den Bachlauf hochgesprungen ist. Irgendwann hat sie es auch geschafft und ich konnte sie nur noch tot "bergen". 
Und dann waren auf einmal gaaaaaaaaaanz viele Kleine da. Das war letztes Jahr.

Ich habe versucht, einige herauszufischen, nur die sind ja nicht dumm und nachdem ich so ca. 30 Stück hatte, waren die anderen so schlau,nicht in die Nähe meines Netzes zu kommen.

Und jetzt sind immernoch sooooo viele da, so um die 50 Stück schätze ich, viel zu viele für meinen Teich. 
Wie bekomm ich die da jetzt raus? Ich habe keine Lust, mich da ständig mit dem Netz hinzustellen und vielleicht mit bißchen Glück einen herauszufischen. Natürlich springen die jetzt auch schon wieder in den Bachlauf!

Hat jemand vielleicht einen super mega Tip, wie ich die ganzen Fischis loswerde????


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Gründlinge!*

Ich hab für solche Fälle im Baumarkt für was an die 5 Euronen ein DIY-Fliegengitter gekauft. 2x2m. Eine Seite davon liegt entlang des Ufers mit Steinen beschwert und mit ein paar daran befestigten Strippen und/oder Besenstielen kann ich es sackförmig langsam hochziehen (wie einen Kescher). 

Das __ Senknetz paar Stunden drin lassen und dann "abernten". Geht natürlich an den Stellen am Besten wo sich die Winzlinge am liebsten Aufhalten 

Dann mal frohes abfischen =-) Ich habe so immer recht schnell unseren Teich leer bekommen (falls mal entschlämmt werden musste o.ä.) und unsere Fische sind wahnsinnig scheu... 


Liebe Grüße,
TT_Kreischwurst


----------



## matzeed7 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Gründlinge!*

Ja bei mir im Teich habe ich die selbe Situation.

Ich habe Koi und Gründlinge im Teich. Ich fische meine immer im Frühjahr ab. Da ist das Wasser ja noch kalt und sie können nicht so schnell schwimmen.

MFG Matze


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Gründlinge!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine  - vielleicht sehr seltsame - Frage (in dem Zusammenhang eurer Beiträge): was macht ihr eigentlich mit den ganzen rausgefischten Fischen??
petra


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Gründlinge!*

Ich habe mittlerweile 26 Goldfische verschenkt. Die neuen Besitzer haben sich gefreut und mein Teich ist wieder "entspannter" unterwegs.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Gründlinge!*

Hi,

ein kleiner Tip wie man Fischschwemmen vermeidet

Wer nicht weiß wie er Nachwuchs im Teich wieder los wird/rausfangen sollte erst gar keine Fische einsetzen. (alle Teichfische legen irgendwann mal Eier ab, manche sogar mehrere 100.000:shock)

MfG Frank


----------



## matzeed7 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Gründlinge!*

Also meine Schildkröte hat sie zum fressen gern!


----------

